# I don't know for sure how they'll do against coyotes, but....



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

I know for sure they're not much protection against little girls...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

love it!!hlala:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww, they love her!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww.....how sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

They also double as a balance bar...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, cute critters and pretty little girl! You might be surprised, donkeys don't
like coyotes. They may stomp them if the coyotes get near them!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

That's what we're hoping for. That's why we got them. We figure they won't bite the neighbor like a dog might.


----------

